# Freedom Star Farm kidding thread



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So as some of you know some of my breedings are doing by leash but most are pasture breedings. I have dates written down for each girl on when I saw her bred or there was evidence of breeding. 

So yesterday I moved the 11 girls with the most udder development over to the pasture adjacent to the kidding stalls. Some of the does who should be first up since I leash bred them don't have udder development so they stayed in the main group and I will watch all carefully. Kidding should start next week. 

Day 145 for the does I moved:
Flash 2-22
Sasha 2-23
Bridget 2-26
Talia 2-29
Shadow 3-1 
Chocolate 3-2
Janus 3-2
Pocahontas 3-10
Larissa 3-13
Sam 3-17 
Lola 3-19

those due before 2-29 were leash bred and those 2-29 and after were pasture bred so as of 2-29 anything goes. 

Thank pink!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't wait to see what they all give you. Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just a few due? :ROFL: :laugh: 

Well, as you know, I will be at stacey's house for a couple days so if you need any help you can call me and I might actually be able to get over there. lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:shocked: WOW!! that's alot!! I can't stand not knowing exactly. I would drive me nuts!! :GAAH: 

Good luck hope you get lots of girls!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Ashley! :greengrin: 

MommaB it can be a tad stressful at times but really for me knowing a exact date kinda is the same since there is a big range for kidding. I just watch for the signs and go from there. Last year I didn't even pay attention to when the does got bred only wrote down the date so I had 5 does kid one day after the next starting 152 days after I put them together. It was neat and no stress in waiting. We will see what i think after this kidding season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are going to be adorable... I can't wait.... :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with not knowing is better lol. I put one doe away a week before she was due, then waited till day 155, that was the worst 12 days! I had 2 surprises so far and one did very well on her own and the other needed major help, It was a good thing I was home. 

Hope it all goes smooth, and you get just what you want out of them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're going to be busy!! :laugh: Can't wait to see some babies!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes very busy! : ) Those does are only half of them. :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Thinking pinK! :thumb: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Alright so I got a surprise.
Opal who did not even make this first list since she was showing no signs of udder....... 
Started getting a little udder development Mon. 
She has grown a big udder today. 
Ligs are gone tonight. 
She has now been moved to the kidding stall. 
Her day 145 was 2-20 so we are at 148 today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope everything goes smoothly! thinking pink! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! I hope everything goes well for you! Good luck!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Cant wait to see your babies, your hands are going to be really full. Hope that all the kiddings are easy and you have a bunch of bouncing babies soon.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow! You're gonna have alot of babies soon, that's very exciting  Hope everything goes well and we want lots of pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Opal kidded this AM around 8 unassisted. She had one dead buck kid that looked only a few days past at the most. It seamed his umbilical cord was kinda ripped from his belly. I wonder if he and his sis got tangled up and his ripped. :shrug: 

One doe kid. :greengrin: Blue eyed adorable girl. Broken chamoise with white I think. She is doing well. I will post photos of her in birth announcements.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Next up looks to be Flash also bred by Irish Whisper Puff Daddy. She has been moved to the kidding stall. Udder not tight but ligs are gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss  it could be that they tangled... that is quite sad...  :hug: 


Flash ...praying for a happy kidding.... ray: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss on the buckling :hug: But congrats on the doeling!!! :stars: :kidred: 

Hope all goes well wit your next doe... ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Flash kidded twin bucklings this afternoon. Post will be up soon in birth announcements. 

Bridget is in a kidding stall. Her darn ligs keep coming and going so not sure she will even be next. 

Only other does that can kid before the 29th:
Bridget (bought bred no exact date)
Sasha - 145 was 2-23
Latte (no udder formation must have taken on a later breeding)
Ellie (very little udder was bought already bred no exact date)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha ligs gone and in kidding stall. Sometime before dawn she will have kids. She is at 150 today bred by Puffy. 
Bridget still has ligs that come and go. :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on Flash's bucklings!! :stars: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
hope your other girls speed it up for you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks.  
Everyone is just fine waiting till the weekend. :wink: 
Sasha tonight and Bridget can wait till tomorrow night. Then the next batch over the weekend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup: 

hope all goes well!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

wouldn't it be so great if they cooperate like that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It would be GREAT! but we all know.... they won't! :roll: :laugh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the kids..... :leap: 
I say get your sleep while you can... :ZZZ:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations on your new kiddos! What a wild ride!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha had a single buckling this AM just after 10. Photos will be posted in birth announcements.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :kidblue: :stars: happy birthday little guy!! :cake: :birthday:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Shadow ligs gone in kidding pen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hope all gose well with her!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Last year as a FF she had 5 for the prior owner but they were born middle of the night outside in the cold and only 4 were alive at dawn. I have a cup of coffee in hand and will be checking often.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

wow 5 as an FF! :shocked: hope she gives you somthing like that!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope all goes well. Wow, 5 is alot of babies :shocked:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes 5 is a lot!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So nothing from Shadow or Bridget yet. 


Pocahontas has decided to join the race. Her ligs are gone and her udder is tight. She is in a kidding pen. I wasn't expecting her to go this soon but since they were pasture bred she must have been bred before I saw. 

Today is 145 for Janus and Chocolate ligs tight. 
Yesterday was 145 for Talia and her ligs are getting mushy.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck on all of them :thumb: :greengrin: Thinking pinK! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking pink for you again!!! lol! happy healthy kidding!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Alls quiet in the kidding stall. :roll:  They want to wait for the thunder lightning storm coming later tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pocahontas buck & doe twins this AM. Going out to take photos in a few.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the :kidred: :kidblue: !!!!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Going out to take photos then I will post in birth announcements.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Photos coming soon. 

Thalia ligs were gone this AM so moved her to kidding pen and at 1 she had buck doe twins. :greengrin: 

Still waiting on Shadow who is acting like it is any other day normal and eating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the buck/doe!!!!! hope your other girl kids soon!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Shadow kidded this Am at 6. She had triplets! All does!! 
My camera battery died but I will get photos later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! all 3 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I checked in with the person who sold me Bridget as I was getting worried that we were on day 152 and she still wasn't in labor. Luckily he had given me the wrong date and she was bred 10/9 not 10/4 so today is actually 147. 

So she Chocolate and Janus are all finishing day 147. 

Janus ligs are low and mushy udder not tight. 

Chocolates are strong and tight but udder is full.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats on all of the babies! Wow, you have been busy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes very busy! :greengrin: Will be busy for a while. Then does are more spread out for the rest of Spring.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Janus ligs gone! I moved her to a kidding pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb: Happy kidding... :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Janus kidded!! 
Buck & Doe twins. 

Bridget is looking a bit closer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!! :stars: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on all the babies!!!! Good luck with Bridget! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Bridget and Janus both within the next few days.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Chocolates ligs are GONE!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Chocolate buck doe twins! Photos soon.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Now Bridget then a rest for about a week.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so maybe now Bridget is getting closer. I have not been able to feel the one liege for days now and tonight it seams her udder filled more. :laugh: This girl! Oh and the breeder I got her from said he must have written down the date wrong. She was ultrasounded end of Nov and showed bred. So all I know is she took sometime in Oct. :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol! hope she kids soon for you! Congrats on the :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Whops forgot to update this. 

Bridget kidded a single doeling 3-10

then..

Vanessa a doe I bought in Jan went into labor and had doe - buck twins. I had not expected her to kid as she had no udder formation. Kids are now bottle kids and doing well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Next up...

day 145 for these girls:

Larissa 3-13
Sam 3-17
Lola 3-19

these doe not sure they settled first breeding but if they did 145:

Damsel 3-15
Mango 3-17
Amberly 3-19
Latte 3-30
and Caramells is the wild card since I never saw any signs of breeding but she is bagging up. 

That should be it until April. :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So Damsel has moved to the top list. She seams to have settled first breeding and is bagging up quick. SO today is 145 for her

Larissa was 147 today

Sam 145 is 3-17
Mango also is now looking like she took first round possibly so her 145 may also be 3-17

Latte I am guessing was bred before the time I saw. She was put with Willow on 10-16. Her ligs are really low and getting squishy. 

 More kids soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Larissa and Damsel ligs gone and both moved to kidding pens.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Larissa and Damsel kidded on 3-16

Mango kidded today 147 single doe kid.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Latte ligs gone; moved to kidding stall as of midnight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...sounds like you are getting really busy..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Still nothing from Latte. Acting normal but ligs still way gone. 

Lola lost her lieges this evening. Then kidded around 8 of so. 

Sam ligs really low so I moved her to a stall.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the kids! hope the other go soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Still nothing from Latte ligs playing games now. 

Sam still has hers but hey are low she is on 149.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam kidded today. Doe/buck twins. I think she short cycled and took a few days after I saw. If not then today was 152.

Latte still up and down on the ligs. 

Caramella low and loose. 

Then Ellie April 5th?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the buck/doe twins!!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amberly ligs low and loose. 

Latte still holding out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...  


Aww.... the wait is torture for the others.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amberly kidded the 26th with a big huge buck kid. Luckily Ashley was here visiting since Amberly needed both of us to help pull that big boy out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Caramella seams to have lost her ligs. They have been real low and hiding so not sure if they are really gone or not. 

Latte still holding out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding and congrats on the kids so far.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! We have had 28 born in just over a month. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow lots of kids! good luck with the rest!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! that sounds like quite a wild month!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it has been a busy, wild, very fun month! :wahoo: Can't wait for more kids to come!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet! I wish we had more to kid out this year.... but only two... next year we will have five and maybe six if our little doeling grows well!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Latte kidded 4-1-12 triplets!!

Next up is Caramella or Ellie then Mia


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wahoo! congrats!!!


----------

